# Surefire M500B



## Kravmaga28 (Jul 24, 2010)

I have two Surefire M500B's (KM501 Turbohead) that I'd like to change into M500A's. So, I'm kind of stuck on what I'm going to do.

Wanted to know if anyone knows of a way to convert the M500B lights into a handheld light (similar to a M6). The body of the KM501 is shorter than the M6.

Also, does anyone know the part numbers for the adapter on the Surefire M500A? The main thing I need is the lamp adapter collar. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

